# My local dealer is having problems getting me a Tecumseh part & tool!



## Fortune50 (Aug 28, 2006)

The guy at the local parts counter said Tecumseh has "closed their doors" on Jan. 1st of this year ('09). Is that why he's having trouble getting any Tecumseh branded parts or tools? I'm looking for a flywheel key & flywheel knockoff tool for my '80 HS50 engine on my old Sears snowblower and he's having some trouble getting them. Is there some confusion within Tecumseh that's causing problems with parts or tool orders? Are they out of business? He said he will try to go thru John Deere this upcoming week to try and locate them...


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

first check this thread http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=240942

and it might be because the Dayton OH warehouse is closing, but that only effects you if you live in one of the states they send to


----------



## bgbass (Jan 11, 2008)

You can go to www.tulsaenginewharehouse.com and where it says key word put in these #s knock off tool #7-05956 key 7-01965 they have them in stock.


----------



## Fortune50 (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks guys for those links. I'm going to try and get the local guy to find these for me, but if he can't, I'll get 'em online I suppose...thanks again.


----------



## bser (Jan 8, 2009)

Pyro,
Where is your shop,city/state?


----------



## bser (Jan 8, 2009)

If you need parts email me and I'll help you out. BSER [email protected]


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

bser said:


> Pyro,
> Where is your shop,city/state?


Ace hardware and sports in midland michigan
, and I get my stuff from dayton just like you


I just noticed in another thread that you get everything from dayton also


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

pyro_maniac69 said:


> Ace hardware and sports in midland michigan
> , and I get my stuff from dayton just like you
> 
> 
> I just noticed in another thread that you get everything from dayton also


... ahh... there's that info i've been waiting to pop up! :dude:


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

uh oh, now I have stalkers


----------



## bser (Jan 8, 2009)

I get my Tec parts from CPD in Anoka,Mn. I thought the Dayton warehouse closed or was that just the plant that makes the engines


----------



## spirit (Jan 22, 2009)

by chance, are there replacement parts for older tecumseh 8 hp ignition coils?? if i get the coil that is for hmsk80 155545v, they want to charge $50.00 for the coil. my question is can i use other coils for the 8 hp that are cheaper??


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

bser said:


> I get my Tec parts from CPD in Anoka,Mn. I thought the Dayton warehouse closed or was that just the plant that makes the engines


they are closing, they haven't completly closed yet, but are on the verge


----------

